# CO2 generator Yuri-TPV.



## Nordis (Aug 23, 2012)

CO2 generator Yuri-TPV. More than a year of samples, experiments, and the use of carbon dioxide generation system with soda and citric acid approbation several dozen on a nearby aquarium, a very well-respected resource and invaluable contribution to the further development and promotion of my circuit (valves) and the development of close, but more technological valveless system my friend and fellow countryman Paul (tpv) have led to the fact that we can offer a workable wave generators, in its various versions can simply be removed from the aquarium Braga, and, in some cases, and compete with small balloon systems. And, clearly superior to them in terms of security. By mutual agreement, we decided to name this group of devices "generators of CO2 Yuri-TPV". Accordingly valve and valveless system.


----------



## Nordis (Aug 23, 2012)

Various madifikatsii in Russia


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Can you give details on how much and how long the CO2 is generated?

Also can you translate the diagram to English?


----------



## Nordis (Aug 23, 2012)

CO2 generator running 14 to 25 days. The author of the design of this system runs one every 6 months. But this should be read in detail. It has neskolmrj greater volume. Siplzuyutsya bottles from 0.5 to 2 liters. Accordingly, the filling tank is different. I will translate the scheme a little later, and describe in English kanstruktsiyu. I could give a reference to the Russian forum, but here in my do not.


----------



## Nordis (Aug 23, 2012)

Here's a video on the assembly and launch.
Relief valve assembly.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=stXnm-RhLcc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jf3KKKfwN1Q
Further manufacture connector.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ci4Vz8UPQLQ
Now you can begin to assemble the generator
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bKsVmZVVnxc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zsFkhHqPz7A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sYbPUu1Ay3Q
Next, we make the gas supply line from the generator to the aquarium
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jMCYlUdowX0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=C0shGQKhBH8

Now we have one small step before starting the generator, you need to install a glass soda bottle for soda. I do it so
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YS5phbuNdBY
All run. Do not forget, in this case, we need to run an additional seal the lid.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EXK6plmX4Xk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=l6BurRtmYRs


----------



## Nordis (Aug 23, 2012)

My meetings with regard to the CO2 generator valveless scheme works 27-30 days.


----------



## Nordis (Aug 23, 2012)

• Soda '60
• Citric acid 50 g.
• Water 200 ml.


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

That's the highest "low-tech" co2 I've ever seen 

Maybe if I spoke more Russian I would "get it", but how's that any different/more efficient than using yeast/sugar mixture if you have to replenish the ingredients every 2-3 weeks?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

This looks like you have the CO2, generated by citric acid and baking soda, being used to put pressure on a bottle of citric acid to force it to keep dripping into the bottle of baking soda/citric acid. I can see some advantage to doing this, but the amount of CO2 most aquariums need is so small that a yeast and sugar system seems better to me. Why is this an improvement over yeast/sugar?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't think it's an improvement, just an alternative.


----------



## Nordis (Aug 23, 2012)

This is better because the system pressure stable and it does not decrease until the end of the cycle. This system does not respond to temperature as yeast. Those who have tried the system rejected the yeast and sugar.


----------



## Nordis (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry, the translation can be bad.


----------



## Nordis (Aug 23, 2012)

In China sells the system.


----------



## Nordis (Aug 23, 2012)

Here's another picture


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That is a very interesting alternative to yeast/sugar systems, and if it can maintain a steady CO2 pressure or bubble rate it should work better with high light than yeast/sugar systems do.

Is the baking soda dissolved in water, or just dry? I think it would work best with the soda dissolved in water, with the acid dripping in to maintain the pH of the solution.

This should be a lot cheaper than using pressurized CO2 with a regulator, needle valve, etc.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Next step is to build 2 liter version.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I have been trying to understand the feedback mechanism at work here. In other words, how does this maintain a steady bubble rate? As CO2 pressure builds up, more acid is pushed into the soda bottle, causing more CO2 to be generated, building up the pressure even more. That is negative feedback. Shouldn't it work by reducing the amount of acid going into the soda bottle, as the pressure builds up? Maybe I just don't understand how it works.

I think I get it now, after a few more minutes of thinking: As pressure builds up in the soda bottle, less acid can be pushed into that bottle, slowing the pressure build up. Or, as CO2 pressure drops in the soda bottle, the pressure in the acid bottle is able to push more acid over to the soda bottle, building the pressure back up. Is that it?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I think that's how that work. Co2 leave the soda side into the aquarium causing less pressure.


----------



## planBtypeA (Jul 19, 2012)

Think im going to try this on my 20g, just have to figure out where to get the citric acid.... How "pure" does the acid need to be?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

you can get them in the grocery store, baking aisle. I'm sure you can use distilled vinegar too. All you need is an acid.


----------



## CreekRock (Jun 8, 2012)

Built one last night, 2 liter, used vinegar and baking soda.

The biggest issue is making sure you have quality valves/couplers, because this thing does have good pressure buildup.

Other than that, it works. It can *really* put out the CO2...the valve adjustment is wonky, it really needs a regulator.

I've done the yeast, and this is much better.

The biggest problem I had was crappy check valves. Is there a trick to getting them to be more open on their throughput? I have some that I can barely blow air through, they are brand new. I'm thinking it might be the brand, since 4+ are like that, all the same.

There seems to be some work involved getting it primed and getting the air out, getting the feedback to kick in, etc. Right now it seems like the baking soda needs something to keep it agitated. I'm not sure what ratios to use, so that might be the issue.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

they have kits on ebay for $21~ shipped. Just supply the 2L bottles and whatever they say to use.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

You might want to use a quality check valve like a clippard check valve. And hoppy's idea of a soda solution rather than straight soda powder might work better.


----------



## CreekRock (Jun 8, 2012)

I used soda solution. 

Question, I can get an air regulator from Harbor Freight for $10, and it's 1/4" NPT...is there a reason people don't use those? Is Co2 special?


Edit: Found the ebay listings...can you post links to that here or is against the ToS?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

CreekRock said:


> Question, I can get an air regulator from Harbor Freight for $10, and it's 1/4" NPT...is there a reason people don't use those? Is Co2 special?


Co2 is not special. CO2 tanks has pressure of 500+psi. These little regulator can hold up to 180 psi. I'm not sure how much pressure these diy bottles will hold.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't think I would even try a DIY CO2 generator if I had to use a regulator on it. If you are going to buy a regulator you might as well go for a regular pressurized CO2 system. And, putting more than 2-3 atmospheres pressure on a plastic bottle seems to me to be an invitation to spraying water/acid/baking soda all over the place. Just avoiding leaks gets nearly impossible with those bottles and tubing once the pressure goes up much. You couldn't rely on just a squeeze fit on the tubes in the bottle caps.

So, how do you control the bubble rate with this system?


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hoppy said:


> I don't think I would even try a DIY CO2 generator if I had to use a regulator on it. If you are going to buy a regulator you might as well go for a regular pressurized CO2 system. And, putting more than 2-3 atmospheres pressure on a plastic bottle seems to me to be an invitation to spraying water/acid/baking soda all over the place. Just avoiding leaks gets nearly impossible with those bottles and tubing once the pressure goes up much. You couldn't rely on just a squeeze fit on the tubes in the bottle caps.


totally agree..if you are gonna have to buy a regulator might as well invest in at least a paintball setup...i dont know about every other guy on here but my wife would have everything on craigslist for sale the minute my diy co2 sprayed my living room.


----------



## CreekRock (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm controlling the bubble rate with a twist valve, it has a rubber seal in it, so we'll see how long this lasts. It's white with a right angle. Got it at the LFS. The black nylon ones leaked everywhere, both ends and the thread.

I'm using the more complicated method pictured above

http://mail.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1990733&postcount=14

The syringe acts as a starter and a pressure release valve. It seems self limiting, at this point. I have valves everywhere, so I can manually turn off each line. Then it has at least 4 check valves right now. 

I have my doubts on reliability, but we shall see.

This thing can really let the bubbles fly, so that's why I was wanting a cheap regulator, just to see what the numbers actually were.

My next step is to use Tropicana 1 gallon jugs, those things are much tougher (at least I think so). Not sure how that plastic likes pressure, though.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Nordis said:


> Sorry, the translation can be bad.


I had forgotten this completely, even though I commented on it at that time. Now, I'm trying the citric acid method for generating CO2, and have had problems with the system that is available from Ebay and other internet stores. I plan to try this, with some modifications. If anyone is still reading about this, do you see any problem with this modified version of the Yuri-TPV system?


----------

